# 2010 taiwan international aquarium expo



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

it just 3 months ago this show! i wondering why our Vancouver dont have something this *INTERNATIONAL AQUARIUM EXPO* , is it too small City ? or not enough the people like this hobby !! No market do it here !!
if i live in TAIWAN , i must go there every year! they do every year as well !!
just want sharing for everyone! it may some people watch already!but it for who same as me live in Vancouver cant go in TAIWAN !!































thks for watching!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i really like the Avatar Fish! very cool
i saw in here they sale some kind , but not see the Avatar angle fish for sale yet!!


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome..the Avatar Fish .


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Taiwan is big on dying fish with colors eh? unless those are natural colors.......... they look pretty cool tho. +1 on those Rilli shrimps 
Thanks for sharing the videos!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Wow Taiwan is big on dying fish with colors eh? unless those are natural colors.......... they look pretty cool tho. +1 on those Rilli shrimps
> Thanks for sharing the videos!


a lot of them are dyed ( which is bad) but the other "glow" fish are genetically modified. so they are not really harmed. but they are illegal in canada


----------

